# Pretty sure the babies are here!!!!



## janrobwei (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi all, I first started a thread in the general rat forum asking if my rat could be pregnant about a week ago. Well I'm pretty certain she had her babies a few hours ago. So my question is what do I do or need to do now to ensure a healthy mum (mum is only young herself) and babies, I'm fairly new to keeping rats, I've read up quite a lot in the time we've had our ratties but would love any info and advice. Thanks ~ Jan


----------



## janrobwei (Jun 25, 2015)

I've heard people give their rats bread soaked in milk or yoghurt for extra protein, would bread soaked in kitten milk be better and what about fromage frais? Storm doesn't seem overly impressed with boiled eggs but has had a bit of scrambled egg, also how much and how often should I be giving her the extra source of protein?


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't do bread, there isn't a whole lot of nutrition in it. Milk could cause tummy upset. However I do give plain yogurt. If you are giving a little human soy formula (make according to instruction-rats milk is closer to ours than other animal formulas you'll find at the store) I also will add a little yogurt to that if they don't like it plain. My girls also love soy milk. the eggs are great, good source of protein.

When my girl did her surprise litter with us I counted babies after I was fairly positive she was done giving birth. The next day I start daily handling. that second day was just once doing a head count and trying to figure out boys and girls. Each day I handled them a little more often (though not all that long, maybe a few minutes 3 times a day at first -didn't want them away from Mom too long). Once eyes were opened I would handle them longer and more often.


----------



## janrobwei (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks mimsy, we've just had a little peek at them, we think she's had about 10 (that we could see) and we noticed milk bands yayyyy.


----------



## janrobwei (Jun 25, 2015)

Babies ratties


----------



## janrobwei (Jun 25, 2015)

Babies :laughing:


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

congrats!! Can't wait to keep seeing pics. I bet they are going to be beautiful, their Mom sure is.


----------



## janrobwei (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks, :smiley: xx


----------



## janrobwei (Jun 25, 2015)

Another photo of the babies, After a proper count we can confirm that Storm had 9 little cuties! :smiley:


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

DAWWWWWCUUUUTIES!

Congrats to you and momma!


----------



## janrobwei (Jun 25, 2015)

Another photo of some of the babies. All are doing well as is Storm.


----------



## Candyman5OS (Sep 4, 2015)

janrobwei said:


> Another photo of some of the babies. All are doing well as is Storm.


Dawwwwwww


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh! I wish I could adopt them! I love the little black one with the blaze on its forehead!


----------

